# "Epic" boats?



## KEMPOC

Saw this thing sitting in front of the local dealer yesterday. Looks pretty well built (fit and finnish) and laid out just like all the others. Ever heard of them? Have no interest in them so I didnt ask about price (why waste their time and mine?). Other than the color, it looks like a pretty nice bay/jetty wagon. They had this one miserably under-powered with a 150.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Wonder if it's built by the same Epic who builds a horrible wakeboard boat?


----------



## OysterBay

Bottom Finder said:


> Wonder if it's built by the same Epic who builds a horrible wakeboard boat?


Yep, same company


----------



## HTownBoi281

its built by the guys that build Epic wakeboard boats. thats all i know about them though.


----------



## Fishing Fedora

Looks almost identical to the big Polar Bay boats.


----------



## ReelWork

Sounds like they need to call it the "EPIC FAILURE"


----------



## Bottom Finder

Here's an idea, build a failure of a wakeboard boat then branch out into something totally unfamilair, but call it by the same name. Brilliant!


----------



## C.Hern5972

KEMPOC said:


> Saw this thing sitting in front of the local dealer yesterday. Looks pretty well built (fit and finnish) and laid out just like all the others. Ever heard of them? Have no interest in them so I didnt ask about price (why waste their time and mine?). Other than the color, it looks like a pretty nice bay/jetty wagon. They had this one miserably under-powered with a 150.


Yes they are built by EPIC wakeboats.



Bottom Finder said:


> Wonder if it's built by the same Epic who builds a horrible wakeboard boat?


Explain whyy the wakeboat is a failure


----------



## KEMPOC

Bottom Finder said:


> Here's an idea, build a failure of a wakeboard boat then branch out into something totally unfamilair, but call it by the same name. Brilliant!


I dont know squat about wake boat in particular but I know allot about boats in general. This rig is pretty clean. Over all finish looks better than average. Their website says its a vacume baged hull that weighs 850lbs. That is really light. Should haul A but ride rough and I am sceptical about strength.

Why would you assume that they are unfamiliar with fishing boats? Maybe they knew fishing boats and made the mistake of trying to build a wake boat.


----------



## C.Hern5972

I know a couple people with EPIC wakeboard boats...The boat is solid and very nice. Ive been i few wakeboard boats.


----------



## ReelWork

I did check out their website last night and must admit, I'm pretty impressed with what I saw. Large ballast tanks, what appeared to be good fit and finish and definitely some innovative ideas with the rear speaker deck and layouts. 

Most impressed with the electric wake boat... 

While I was poking fun at the name, all indications are these are well made boats - at least on the wake board side.


----------



## C.Hern5972

They do make nice boats. Just curious why he said they were junk


----------



## Trim-Happy

they look like nice boats but i want to know how the hull is only 850pounds. for a boat thats 22ft6in that is crazy. the hull has to be thin or kevlar. thats half the weight of the ave 22ft hull unless that with no cap on it.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Has a cool Carolina flair look to it. Looks interesting. I saw one in Houston at the dealer but could not stop. Will stop in this week and take a look.


----------



## KEMPOC

yellowskeeter said:


> *Has a cool Carolina flair look to it.* Looks interesting. I saw one in Houston at the dealer but could not stop. Will stop in this week and take a look.


That is why I stoped and took that picture. That is what drew me to my Blackjack - the Carolina flair. I ran Majeks from 1987 till 2011 (with various others in between) and just got tire of getting soaked and beat to death. Too many birthdays I guess. I went back and **** fingered that Epic. I HATE THE NAME but it really is a nice boat. The only thing I could find to be critical of is that the steering hoses are rigged through a booted hole instead of bulkhead fittings. But then, so is my Blackjack.


----------



## stroop

I heard they bought the Baystealth line from Caddo and were going to produce the old 2230 & 24 units. Center console and windshield looks like my 2030. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Even though it says the weight is 850, I am having trouble believing it. There are boats that size that weight 850 but they are low side poling skiffs. Their wakeboard boats certainly don't look like junk. I think the person that called them junk was just trying to make a joke or something.


----------



## SSST

I'm with you on this one James, just can't see how that boat hull could possibly weigh 850 lbs, but I'm no boat builder, and it does look pretty sharp.


----------



## chrism31

the boat has really nice lines


----------



## KEMPOC

[email protected];4220105[B said:


> ]Even though it says the weight is 850, I am having trouble believing it.[/B] There are boats that size that weight 850 but they are low side poling skiffs. Their wakeboard boats certainly don't look like junk. I think the person that called them junk was just trying to make a joke or something.


I agree. I am betting that when they say the hull weighs 850 they mean before it gets a cap or any hardware - just literaly the hull. Maybe not but 850 is hard to buy.


----------



## stroop

KEMPOC said:


> I agree. I am betting that when they say the hull weighs 850 they mean before it gets a cap or any hardware - just literaly the hull. Maybe not but 850 is hard to buy.


I met their National Sales Manager a few months ago and just sent him an email asking about the 850 hull weight and if this is the Baystealth 2230 mold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richmanmag

I don't know anything about them but I saw one on 290 around Huffmeister at a new little boat shop and they look very nice. Defiantly got my attention.


----------



## 2waterlogged

*Epic Boats VS Epic Marine*

I think the Epic boats that were referred to as junk were the Epic Marine boats from Toyota Marine (same as Toyota cars). The problem boat was the S21 I think, it would get stuck in a turn and the driver would not be able to turn out of it. Toyota blamed it on a twist in the mold and ended up replacing all the boats associated.

They then pulled the plug in the fall 2001.

According to the Epic Boats website they did not come around until 2005, but I think they should have picked a better name.

I will try to find where I read about the Toyota boats.


----------



## 2waterlogged

*Links*

http://www.rbbi.com/company/toyota/toyotac.htm

http://www.epicmarine.com/history.html


----------



## C.Hern5972

thanks for clearing that up... Yes the Toyata Epic 22 was a failure fir sure. The hit the market hard and went down fast.


----------



## stroop

Alone Star Boating Center on Hwy 290 is the new dealer in the Houston Area. The hull is a 2260 (instead of the 2230) updated version of the old VIP Baystealth. Epic bought out Caddo ( who bought out VIP) in Vivian, LA. They have re-open the plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stroop

The answer to the weight is below:

The hull wt is the hull and stringers at 850. Hull only is actually 500. Hull deck and everything is 1800. The composite resin infusion process we use makes the boats 33% lighter and up to 10 times stronger than traditional lay ups


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KEMPOC

stroop said:


> The answer to the weight is below:
> 
> The hull wt is the hull and stringers at 850. Hull only is actually 500. Hull deck and *everything is 1800*. The composite resin infusion process we use makes the boats *33% lighter and up to 10 times stronger than traditional lay ups*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*everything is 1800*

Thats more like it.

*33% lighter and up to 10 times stronger than traditional lay ups*

Uhhhhhhh, they wouldnt exagerate there a little would they?


----------



## Bottom Finder

*Maybe they can build a bay boat.....*

But the Epic Wabeboard Boats I have been around/on where a huge disappointment. They were all fairly late models already showing signs of upholstery issues, gelcoat loosing luster, and vibrated like crazy. Not to mention that they handle like a milk truck, have lousy visibilty, and pounded in chop. Those cool speakers in the transom seem like a great idea until you load the ballast and then they fire directly into the water, no sound where you want it.

I should mention that they were owned by people who were experienced and seemed to take care of their stuff so I don't think abuse was the reason they were so bad.

The worst yet is that they appear to have horrible resale value because the 3 I have tried to trade people out of we could not make the numbers make sense. Just do a search online, they fall in value like a lead balloon.

Hopefully their bay boat is a different story, not all hype like the wakeboat.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Bottom Finder said:


> But the Epic Wabeboard Boats I have been around/on where a huge disappointment. They were all fairly late models already showing signs of upholstery issues, gelcoat loosing luster, and vibrated like crazy. Not to mention that they handle like a milk truck, have lousy visibilty, and pounded in chop. Those cool speakers in the transom seem like a great idea until you load the ballast and then they fire directly into the water, no sound where you want it.
> 
> I should mention that they were owned by people who were experienced and seemed to take care of their stuff so I don't think abuse was the reason they were so bad.
> 
> The worst yet is that they appear to have horrible resale value because the 3 I have tried to trade people out of we could not make the numbers make sense. Just do a search online, they fall in value like a lead balloon.
> 
> Hopefully their bay boat is a different story, not all hype like the wakeboat.


It was already stated that, the Toyota Epic...which is the one your talking about is a completely different boat made by different people.

All this Epic is guilty of is a poor choice in name.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> It was already stated that, the Toyota Epic...which is the one your talking about is a completely different boat made by different people.
> 
> All this Epic is guilty of is a poor choice in name.


Um, no these were boats that were 2009 and newer and the owners are pretty ticked off when they figure out they own a booger that you can't flick off.

Another negative. They use Mercruiser engines, which are fantastic for sterndrives / I/O boats because the transom takes the thrust of the engine, therefore doesn't require beefed up motor mounts or transmission/V-drive support that a V-drive does. Using Mercruiser Engines in inboard boats where the motor is literally trying to drive itself through the boat and still supporting the engine with dinky engine mounts designed for I/O's, and no support for the V-drive or Tranny is the reason why Epics with any time on them vibrate like a thrashing machine.

Speaking of thrashing, I don't know their bay boat so I hope they build a great one and people are more happy with them than their poo poo wakeboard boats.


----------



## TexasSundog

I have had one for about a year and cant say enough good about it. Very dry boat. Finish and quality are very good on the one I have.
I went with a Honda 225 and it jumps out of the water.


----------



## patwilson

Welcome too 2cool...:cheers:



TexasSundog said:


> I have had one for about a year and cant say enough good about it. Very dry boat. Finish and quality are very good on the one I have.
> I went with a Honda 225 and it jumps out of the water.


----------



## ATX 4x4

TexasSundog said:


> I have had one for about a year and cant say enough good about it. Very dry boat. Finish and quality are very good on the one I have.
> I went with a Honda 225 and it jumps out of the water.


Welcome! Lets see some pics already!


----------



## TexasSundog

Here are some photos:


----------



## ATX 4x4

Sweet looking boat. I really like the lines a lot. Green for the pics!


----------



## TexasSundog

Thanks ATX
I met one of the owners after I purchased it. They took the old VIP hull mold and redesigned the front half. 

What sold me was 4 chines (quick getting up and running skinny), carolina flair for dry ride, less weight from the composite resin infused hull and deck. This has been used in the aerospace industry for years and is proven technology. Also the bow cuts through waves great and it has a pad at stern like a bass boat for hauling A.
I have had her out in 3-5 offshore which was really too much. The occasional 6 and 7 sevens would cause a couple of inches to come over the bow....it self bailed as designed so no problem. I had a couple of offshore veterans with me that knew what that design could handle. I was good to know it can handle way more than I want to! ha ha
I am very please with her.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice!


----------



## Rippin_drag

Very nice! How much water does the boat need to get up and how does it handle open bay when its blowing 20mph+ ?


----------



## C.Hern5972

Hull weight: 1850lbs


----------



## Tex-Cajun

*Epic 22*

I was talking on the phone with a salesman from Ron Hoover about a used boat and he offered me a 2013 Epic 22. He said he had 4 in stock (white hull)at the time and they were "moving fast". Told me $34,900 + TTL. 175 Etec w/ jack plate.
Below are a couple of pics he sent me.


----------



## Goofyboots

Thats a nice looking rig for that price. Almost has the hull shape as the Scout boats.


----------



## Stevo75

They have a huge problem with the adhesive used on their railings and seats. Although its heat resistant, its not immune to saltwater. The Mfg. recommended cleaning the adhesive with mineral spirits. Well, that takes the color off of the seats. Now your stuck waiting 2-3 weeks on the Mfg. to send new seats.


----------



## Fish44

TexasSunDog - Thanks for posting, my Epic is on order, should be here in about 5 weeks. Black with a Evinrude 200. Glad to here you happy with the boats performance.


----------



## DIHLON

Fish44 said:


> TexasSunDog - Thanks for posting, my Epic is on order, should be here in about 5 weeks. Black with a Evinrude 200. Glad to here you happy with the boats performance.


I tried emailing this guy when I was considering buying one of these. He never responded. I think it is quite odd that he claimed he had the boat for a year and a half as of December 2012 when 2012 was the first year they were made. Doesn't add up. Anyways, hope you are happy with your purchase and everything works out well for you.


----------



## TexasSundog

@ DIHLON
Never saw your PM. I have hull # 2. One of the Epic owners delivered it to me personally in Granbury Texas. She is titled 2012 but was mfg in 2011. 

@ Fish44, very cool about your order. I still love mine.


----------



## DIHLON

Now you respond after I bought a different boat.....Just joking man. I'm glad you are still happy with it. I was just a little skeptical because they are still so new and couldn't find any reviews.


----------



## bjmillet

The specs say 1850#.

http://epicboats.com/p-8299-22sc.html

It's got brakes on the trailer, don't need those for a poling skiff.


----------



## Yankee

Here is mine, it's almost done. I hope to put my hand on it this week or next. It's a 2014 model which has the new style console and leaning post foot rest on it.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice!


----------



## Fish44

I know your ready to get it on the water, nice looking boat. Do you know if the cushion that covers the hole in the console will open to provide more storage and if the 2014 model comes with swim ladder. I know there is a swim ladder add on coming just not sure if its part of the 2014 package.


----------



## Yankee

I talked to Ashley at Epic about the new style console. There is a swing away cushion in the front for a new storage area and the glove box is smaller and enclosed for a slot for a radio. Now the dash will accept a HDS 12 to be mounted in it. They do have a swim ladder but not sure it will be add on or an option. I found out that I will have a factory installed on mine since the dealer was going to put an aftermarket on mine. They also now offer the slide in backrest for the leaning post, also not sure if that is an option or part of option. The other things that I noticed they added was a drop down foot rest on the leaning post and guide on poles to the trailer. I'm not sure but I think they upgraded the curiosity lighting from bulbs to LEDs but don't quote me on this. I hope to have pictures soon of the changes but they just got back from their dealer release meeting. I think I will have mine next week from what the dealer told me today so I can answer more questions.


----------



## Magicwand

*Epic*

It is a very nice ride and we power ours with 175 Evinrude Etch. It will do 48 Miles an hour. I have a Blue one, a Grey one, and a yellow one. Our comes with Jack plate, Trailer and 175 Motor. 34,995. If I can assist you or anybody else, please give me a call. 832-282- 87one four. We have sold 23 of this set up in a month and half and we have heard yesterday morning the next batch are coming with $3000 increase!
Figure why! A resin infused hull with a lifetime warranty, 5 year warranty on the motor, aluminum trailer, front fishing seat, Hydraulic jack plate, leaning post, huge storage and rod holders compartments with lights in them and a very nice tournament console; this boat should cost over 40k!
This boat is 22.6 Inches long almost 23 foot with 61 gallons of fuel,102 beam, the hull is 1,850 LBS, transom high is 25" and a lot more options that I'm not mention here. If you are looking for a nice looking boat before they go up, please give me a call.832-282-8714


----------



## Magicwand

The Epic purchased the Mold from VIP Bay Stealth. When the owner passed away the shut the plant down and Epic purchased the factory and reopened for business in Vivian Louisiana where the factory has been since VIP was in business. So the hull has been out for a long time, the only thing they did was to modified the hull with a lifetime warranty. Thanks

832-282-8714


----------



## yellowskeeter

Seems like a steal for a bay boat. Definitely an interesting option.


----------



## ruquick

Looks like Epic took the 2460 and made it shorter. My 2460 is five years old now and itâ€™s a great boat. Smooth dry ride! Gets me around trinity, east bay, tabs, burnet bay and the jetties. Lots of room in the front and back to fish from. I would buy an Epic 22 based on my experience with the 2460 platform.


----------



## RedXCross

Very nice boat Ruquick.


----------



## Yankee

My boat just showed up at the Dealer. Hopefully on the water this Saturday.


----------



## texasislandboy

man I hope you like cleaning boats! That black is gonna be fun to wax! Looks good nice colors.


----------



## firephil

Sharp Boat!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice ! These will be a hit! Great value !


----------



## Sportsman Boats dwktx

*Old tech versus new*

It's the old Bay Stealth molds designed many years ago. Boats with modern hull designs (CAD engineered like a new car) and use of modern mold and plug building technology (computer driven 5 axes routers) creates a far superior finished product than the old stick build processes of the past.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yankee
One thing that could look cool and not be to expensive on your rig would be to get the red and gray cowling graphics and make them black and green to flow with the boat.


----------



## SSST

Nice looking boat for the money, just hope they have better resale than the Bay Stealths do, those things are hard to move.


----------



## texasislandboy

yellowskeeter said:


> Yankee
> One thing that could look cool and not be to expensive on your rig would be to get the red and gray cowling graphics and make them black and green to flow with the boat.


I 2nd this. boat look really good to bad they couldn't get you the black e tech


----------



## Yankee

I'm researching to see if I can get a custom wrap for the motor which would be primary Black with Green lettering.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Dennis Kirby at Kirby graphics has always helped me out, did mine. Fast shipping and one of the nicest guys to deal with. Can work with pics as well. 
http://www.kirbysgraphics.com/


----------



## jacksrbetter

*epic boats*

Checked one out today, man this boat has a lot of room and deck on top. If it will hold up and do what they say 12-13" hole shot, be as dry as they look, this will be a winner. To the guy who has one, I can see room for only one ice chest, what do you do about seprate fish/drink boxes?


----------



## Yankee

Love the boat and great ride. Been riggin it out the last couple of weeks. Here it is with the light on.


----------



## DIHLON

Looks nice!


----------



## Fish44

*Almost Here*

Being rigged this week, pick up next Saturday. I ordered from the factory with swim ladder, I suppose get one shipped to you if needed. Also they re-rated to 8 person or 1144 pounds.


----------



## DIHLON

What motor are you going with?


----------



## Fish44

*Motor*

Going with a Evinrude 200hp, Lowrance touch gen2 7" with sonic hub, 8' black power pole, icom vhf, st 101 minn kota ipilot. According to the dealter with a couple of guys on a test ride of another boat with evinrude 200hp they were hitting 60 mph.


----------



## jusintime

GOing after me one in the next couple of weeks...Getting a black one with a 175 4-stroke Sukuzi......Can't wait !!


----------



## FishingFanatic

Checking one out tomorrow!!!


----------



## jusintime

FishingFanatic said:


> Checking one out tomorrow!!!


Give us an update !!!!!


----------



## Yankee

I love mine, was out on Lake Buchanan this weekend when the Northern came in an pushed 3-5' waves and it was nice ride and it was dry. Can't say anything bad about the boat. I know this is a plug but if your in Austin you might want to check out South Austin Marine as they had the best deal in Texas when I bought mine. Ask for Joey.


----------



## InfamousJ

Yankee said:


> I love mine, was out on Lake Buchanan this weekend when the Northern came in an pushed 3-5' waves and it was nice ride and it was dry. Can't say anything bad about the boat. I know this is a plug but if your in Austin you might want to check out South Austin Marine as they had the best deal in Texas when I bought mine. Ask for Joey.


Most well built 22' boats handle 3-5'ers no problem keeping all occupants comfortable and dry. Nice boat.


----------



## C.Hern5972

3'-5' and still dry??


----------



## yellowskeeter

C.Hern5972 said:


> 3'-5' and still dry??


Some don't know how to measure and wind blown as well ....... Not even in a 38'r!


----------



## ST.SIMONS

InfamousJ said:


> Most well built 22' boats handle 3-5'ers no problem keeping all occupants comfortable and dry. Nice boat.


Not happening..No way no how....Just sayin...


----------



## RedXCross

This has turned into anudder EPIC moment here on 2cool!


----------



## Bottom Finder

Yankee said:


> I love mine, was out on Lake Buchanan this weekend when the Northern came in an pushed 3-5' waves and it was nice ride and it was dry.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::headknock:headknock:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## boltmaster

3 FT TO 5 FT WAVES????? hmmmm


----------



## Dez

I've seen 3 to 5s in a 25mph wind a few times. That lake is nuts.


----------



## jchief

Any updates on these boats? Looking to get into something new late this year or early next. Currently have a 09 Frontier 210


----------



## KingOfBacklash

What updates are you looking for? I've had one for 6 months. 30-ish hours on it. They seem to be selling them as fast as they can make them.

It hasn't sunk yet!


----------



## jchief

How are they holding up to saltwater? Hardware rusting? Ride good? That kind of info.


----------



## KingOfBacklash

I'm exclusively saltwater, the hardware is all stainless. No rust... Only issue I've had is some screws pulled out of the bracket that holds the gas strut on the rear livewell. I imagine they were just a little loose from the factory and it eventually pulled through. I just moved it 1/4" over and screwed it back down. No problems since.

Ride is really smooth and dry. It's worth a test drive. If you ever find yourself in the Houston area, I'd be happy to take you out. Ron Hoover will do a test ride with a $500 refundable deposit too. I'm running a 200 Suzuki and can get right @ 50 MPH out of it. I think it's rated up to 250. It's plenty fast enough for me though. Holeshot is great.


----------



## jmcCoastal

I purchased the 2014 EPIC 25 this past July and love it. Only about 14 hours on it. I have 6 in the family and often have friends join us when we go up to the bay house, so I needed the extra footage. Love the boat and storage, seems its comparable to all the big names at a decent price. FYI, dealer told me 10"-14" draft and marketing says 12".

Out the door at around 66K. 250 Suzuki w/ jack plate, radio/speakers, t-top, and 741xs.


----------



## Epic

*Epic Bay*

They ride very good. Ron Hoover on Lake Conroe can do demo rides as well.


----------



## 2fish4life

*epic*

I have a 22sc best looking bay boat out there butand I say but needs trim tabs to run smooth on a chop . problem is nobody seems to have make them including lenco. may upgrade to bluewave


----------



## KingOfBacklash

2fish4life said:


> I have a 22sc best looking bay boat out there butand I say but needs trim tabs to run smooth on a chop . problem is nobody seems to have make them including lenco. may upgrade to bluewave


 Lenco 12x12 edge mount works great. Installed them in my driveway...


----------



## muney pit

2fish4life said:


> I have a 22sc best looking bay boat out there butand I say but needs trim tabs to run smooth on a chop . problem is nobody seems to have make them including lenco. may upgrade to bluewave


Thats not true. Here is an older thread about someone calling about the tabs.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=798345&page=3


----------



## KingOfBacklash

muney pit said:


> Thats not true. Here is an older thread about someone calling about the tabs.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=798345&page=3


Yep. And it's true that they make a huge difference. Night and day in the chop.


----------

